# Mountain lakes



## huntindogs (Jun 11, 2012)

What is the best lake to bow Fish this time of year?  I will be close to nottley, blue ridge, or Chatuge.  I've never fished any mountain lakes and just wondering yalls thoughts.  Thanks


----------



## ihuntcatahoula (Jun 13, 2012)

hope you got LED lights some of those dont allow gas motors I wonder about a genny in the boat.


----------



## Buckaholic2000 (Jun 13, 2012)

ihuntcatahoula said:


> hope you got LED lights some of those dont allow gas motors I wonder about a genny in the boat.



 Nottley and Blue ridge both allow gas motors........

I would say Nottley should be pretty good, we use to see several on the flats on the left side of the channel going up river just past the big bridge just out side of Blairsville on hwy 129 behind that little gas station.  

Have never bowfished it though been wanting to get back up there and do it.  Also on up river under the 515 bridge should have some good spots once the water gets up to full pool.


----------



## huntindogs (Jun 14, 2012)

I think the lake is full now!!! Is there any gar in nottley?


----------



## Buckaholic2000 (Jun 14, 2012)

huntindogs said:


> I think the lake is full now!!! Is there any gar in nottley?



I have never saw one and lived and hunted it for years


----------

